# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia 500 Solution

## mohamed73

*DISPLAY SOLUTION*      *CAMERA SOLUTION*      *CHARGE NO RESPONS*

----------


## mohamed73

*EAR SPEAKER WAY*      *INSERT SIM*

----------


## mohamed73

*MIC WAYS*      *MMC SOLUTION*

----------


## mohamed73

*RINGER WAYS*     *USB WAYS*

----------


## mohamed73

*VIBRA WAYS*       *SITE VOL .. KEY .. WAYS*

----------

